# Forum Home Renovation The Cubby House  The Red Ceder Teen-Retreat/Cubby Combo Deal

## darthfish

Gday 
I purchased a red ceder shed/hut on Ebay as a cheap way of getting an extra room $80 000 for a pro extrension vs $1000 for a red ceder hut and its removal and installation costs 
ok there are a few catches with this one..it the hut was in Ascot vale.I am near Kilmore  :Shock:  
also it was located at the rear of the house with no access other than a small walkway which was covered in and had a mini pergola at the side door 
the crane option was out due to the distance and the 'coin' involved..so it came down to disassemble and reconstruction at the other end.. 
pics

----------


## darthfish

So after an email enquiry i was granted about an hour to acess the huts ability for removal..those with a sharp eye will see posts on all corners and in the centre of the walls..i noticed this and also noticed that it had been fully framed independantly of the posts..Awesome..i found my removal solution..lol 
After winning the bid..my little crew of mates spent 2 weeks disassebling the shed/hut/retreat..firstly the nails on the corregated roof were ground off to release the corregated iron without damaging it..then the batterns and rafters were removed ..along with a small amount of sizelation and skink lizards happily living under the tin .. 
then the green tounge floor/ceiling was removed.and then the roof beams..now came the wall sections..with a reciprocating saw we sawed down the gap between the posts and the studs..creating 8 seperate wall sections..max width 1900..height to small side pergolla 2100..height of skate board 110..we wheeled all the wall sections out down the narrow path using a skate board..hut removal required 11 full trailer loads.which was fine because it required 14 days to remove it so i took the trailer in with me and a load home with me.. 
pics

----------


## r3nov8or

That's a great buy. The attic ladder alone would cost about $900 new.  
Love the sign post - and it's right, nothing is anywhere near Sunbury  :Smilie:

----------


## darthfish

Yes its an awesome sign in their yard..although i suspect it has since gone ..i recall a major back yard blitz occuring with a pool being mentioned...lol... 
at the moment i am awaiting the return of at leats 4 hrs of dry weather :Annoyed:  
so I can cement in the stumps and attach the bearers and joists..for the new floor to be fitted to.. 
there was a small amount of wall rot in the front of this sheg/cbin because ...the genious who built it had it sitting on loose pavers..no concrete so all the lower stud work was rotted away..thats ok the rooten stuff will be sawn off and a new lower frame work assemled by attatching via screws and liquid nail straps up to the noggins and new floor plates. 
after that the wall sections will be sanded and re-coated in linseed oil/turps prior to full re-assembly..also there will some new/second hand boards to replace the brooken ones.. 
i will leave the lower interior boards off so as to route the wiring though out the cabin..due to the fact that the previous wiring was 'sawn' through  :Doh: during the disassembly process.. 
Cheers dfish

----------


## darthfish

:2thumbsup: awesome `progress. 
I have the stumps in and all the bearers drilled and cut to length as well as the yellow tounge flooring ready to go in.. 
All the wall frames have been repaired and all new floor plates have been attatched to the wall sections..new insulation was added to replace the older rotten stuff in the bottom half of the walls 
The ceiling plates on all wall sections have been re-enforced with metal brackets spreading the load further down each stud and double stud corner frame work. 
originally i was going to trash the 'treated' corner and mid wall 100 X 100 .. mm posts but have decided to retain them but instead face dress it by attaching some left over recycled hardwood decking i have.. 
also purchased was extra green tongue flooring for the upper level the upper level will require a 400 mm extension to gain some more head room 
the under ground power is already fitted in, storm water and drainage for the sink..all fitted in 
so just need some new corregated iron for the roof and flashing, plus extra timber for the veranda and 'out house'..lol..out side dunny   :Biggrin:

----------

